# Sapo disponibliza fotos da Agência Lusa



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2009 às 22:33)

Quem quiser ver as fotos sobre os mais variados temas, que a Agência Lusa e outras agências internacionais, podem ver aqui fotos: http://fotos.sapo.pt/lusa, no mínimo espectacular e tem uma área só para nós. 

Muito fixe!!!


----------



## Zapiao (26 Nov 2009 às 23:47)

Pois eu ñ me entendo com aquilo, estou a tentar encontrar as fotos do acidente d alcafache e ñ consigo


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2009 às 13:55)

Zapiao disse:


> Pois eu ñ me entendo com aquilo, estou a tentar encontrar as fotos do acidente d alcafache e ñ consigo



Podes ver aqui:

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/programas/perdidos+e+achados/Artigos/20080521_alcafache.htm

Carrega onde diz Videos: Alcafache - estação terminal


----------



## Zapiao (30 Nov 2009 às 22:08)

trepkos disse:


> Podes ver aqui:
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/programas/perdidos+e+achados/Artigos/20080521_alcafache.htm
> 
> Carrega onde diz Videos: Alcafache - estação terminal


Obrigado mas eu queria ver as fotos da Lusa desse acidente no arquivo deles q foi agora disponibilizado ao publico e ñ consigo encontrar.


----------



## Iceberg (1 Dez 2009 às 23:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quem quiser ver as fotos sobre os mais variados temas, que a Agência Lusa e outras agências internacionais, podem ver aqui fotos: http://fotos.sapo.pt/lusa, no mínimo espectacular e tem uma área só para nós.
> 
> Muito fixe!!!



Obrigado pela partilha dessa informação, Algarvio1980 !


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2009 às 16:17)

O acervo de fotos é em geral bastante pobre... Achar bonecos dos anos 60/70/80 é bem difícil e fica muito limitado a temas como Guerra Colonial, 25 de Abril, etc... Sobre meteorologia não há praticamente nada ...


----------

